# Office 365 >  >  How to open all the e-mail on online web outlook...

## amiwrong

For example, the e-mail which i opened on web outlook app, the web mail was showing me all the e-mail folded. How can I unfold all the e-mail by one-click? I don't want to open the all the conversation in one e-mail. And i need to click more buttons. Please help.

----------


## amiwrong

No help? No one understand what i mean?

----------


## AliGW

*Administrative Note:*

Welcome to the forum.  :Smilie: 

Unfortunately, this is a duplicate thread, and you are allowed only ONE thread per issue here.

Please see Forum Rule #5 about thread duplication. 

I am closing this thread, but you may continue here in the original thread:_ https://www.excelforum.com/outlook-f...b-outlook.html_

----------

